# 2.5g JUST TANK!- guppy family, black molly,Cabomba Caroliniana,Egeria Densa at office



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

because there are factors called nitrite and nitrate. And bacteria


----------



## ascenta2 (Feb 13, 2004)

Both of your plants are non-native invasive weeds in the US. They grow quickly in a variety of situations, therefore, no special lighting or ferts are required.


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

pufferfreak said:


> because there are factors called nitrite and nitrate. And bacteria



and something called caring for your fish.

Really least you can do is get a filter and a heater


----------



## meee (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah dude, if ur gonna get fish, treat them right. if ur not gonna get a filter, fine, then do water changes every day. its not that hard, it's only 2.5 gallons!!


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

:eek5: I foresee problems in the near future!


----------



## SoCalSunset (Jun 26, 2004)

A black molly in a 2.5? They need more space than that bro. It sounds like you've had this tank setup for a while, but I hope you realize that the fish in there will get stunted from the lack of swimming space. 





Serg


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

And stunted from bad water quality. NOW I may agree, if you have a nutrient sucking up plant and one small fish, it might work if they tank keeps a stable temp. But that would have to be a very small fish in a decent sized tank


----------



## tonySanAntonio (Jul 22, 2004)

*Surprise*

 Well I'm surprised to hear all these negative comments. I posted this thread because I thought folks might find it interesting to see a tank working well with just a combo of vegetation and fish (and algae).
I think I've proved that a tank can be self-sustaining with very low maintenance if you have live vegetation in the tank.


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Negative Comments*

I have kept a 3 gallon eclipse with 2 pygmy cories, 3 cherry shrimp and a guppy for over a year almost two at my desk at work. I do use the power filter but because of the building policies, I have to run a fan across it to keep it cool (not much but I sweat it if it gets near 78 degrees and not the static 75 like the guppy seems to like). I have an amazon sword, water wisteria, red foxtail, java fern and ricca. no problems at all. I do weekly water changes.

Ray


----------



## SoCalSunset (Jun 26, 2004)

tonySanAntonio said:


> Well I'm surprised to hear all these negative comments. I posted this thread because I thought folks might find it interesting to see a tank working well with just a combo of vegetation and fish (and algae).
> I think I've proved that a tank can be self-sustaining with very low maintenance if you have live vegetation in the tank.



Actually, I do find your little eco-tank interesting, but hearing about a molly (I've seen how big they can get) in a 2.5g just reminds me too much of aquababies  . I've heard of people doing something similar to what you're doing, only they don't use fish they use shrimp (brine, ghost).

I would like to see a picture of the tank if you can post one.



Serg


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I bet it's primarily the pink pebbles that are turning off people. :tongue: 

The molly probably shouldn't be there, but guppies do fine in goldfish bowls so they'd probably be OK in that tank. Offices tend to have stable temperatures and though 72 may be low for guppies, they seem to be adapted just fine. Gravel is a good enough medium for bacterial growth--a filter pad isn't all that necessary (I've had a heavily stocked goldfish tank's filter material die and get replaced after a long blackout but still didn't have to go through a cycle due to all the gravel and junk in the tank).

I'd like to see pictures, and perhaps you can trade in the molly for a small shrimp or something else that will eat algae?


----------



## tonySanAntonio (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll take a picture. The Molly is about an inch and a half. She was moved to my tank from a 20G. She kept chasing all the fish in that tank and we were becoming very annoyed with her. We put her in my little tank and within days she gave birth. They all died the same day. Then I got the guppies. They aren't even an inch long yet.


----------

